

The New Yorker in the Forties - dang
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/books/2014/05/the-new-yorker-in-the-forties.html

======
bsirkia
I usually find the HackerNews police too strict, and I really like the New
Yorker, but I can't think of what relevance this specific article has to the
HackerNews community...

~~~
djb_hackernews
Some hackers are building products tackling issues in journalism,
communication, social problems, etc.

This piece is an excellent walk through the history of an incredibly
influential organization that will give such hackers a chance to better
understand the context of their work, where they are coming from, where they
are, and what the future may hold.

To me, that's what HN is all about.

~~~
joeguilmette
I accidentally down voted you - apologies!

~~~
thefreeman
Counter up voted :)

